# Esporte ou desporto



## fanusky

Olá pessoal!

Como é que se diz em português _deporte_: *esporte *ou *desporto*? é que eu sempre ouvi dizer desporto... é a minha dúvida. Muito obrigada!


----------



## Tomby

fanusky said:


> Como é que se diz em português _deporte_: *esporte *ou *desporto*? é que eu sempre ouvi dizer desporto... é a minha dúvida.


En Portugal suelen decir *desporto* y en Brasil _*esporte*_.
TT.


----------



## okporip

Tombatossals said:


> En Portugal suelen decir *desporto* y en Brasil _*esporte*_.
> TT.



O curioso é que "os homens da lei", no Brasil, preferem manter-se distanciados da prática linguística que domina todo o resto da sociedade. Assim, na vida cotidiana, nos clubes, na imprensa, nas universidades e mesmo nos nomes dos órgãos públicos dedicados ao *esporte*, é esta a palavra que se usa. Nas leis brasileiras, a começar pela Constituição Federal, o que se encontra, contudo, é *desporto*.


----------



## Carfer

fanusky said:


> Olá pessoal!
> 
> Como é que se diz em português _deporte_: *esporte *ou *desporto*? é que eu sempre ouvi dizer desporto... é a minha dúvida. Muito obrigada!


 
Com a fronteira tão próxima, é natural que sempre tenha ouvido dizer '_desporto_'. É como dizemos em Portugal.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Com a fronteira tão próxima, é natural que sempre tenha ouvido dizer '_desporto_'. É como dizemos em Portugal.



Aproveitando o ensejo, manifesto minha curiosidade pela presença da palavra _sporting_ no nome de uns tantos clubes portugueses (o de Lisboa, o de  Braga, o da Covilhã, o Olhanense, o Portimonense...). Esse anglicismo onomástico, mas no gerúndio, sempre me intrigou. Talvez eu não tenha nenhuma razão para fazê-lo, mas me parece mais fácil de "entender", ou aceitar, aquele outro, comum no Brasil e também em Portugal, que leva a que um clube inclua _Sport_ em seu nome - Sport Club Corinthians Paulista, Sport Lisboa e  Benfica, Leixões Sport Club e tantos outros.


----------



## Outsider

Muitos clubes desportivos remontam a épocas em que o português ainda não tinha palavra própria para desporto/esporte. Nos textos da transição do séc. XIX para o séc. XX vê-se muitas vezes a palavra _sport_, sem tradução. _Sporting club_ é o que hoje chamaríamos um clube desportivo em Portugal.


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:


> Muitos clubes desportivos remontam a épocas em que o português ainda não tinha palavra própria para desporto/esporte. Nos textos da transição do séc. XIX para o séc. XX vê-se muitas vezes a palavra _sport_, sem tradução. _Sporting club_ é o que hoje chamaríamos um clube desportivo em Portugal.


Alguns nomes de clubes desportivos espanhóis:
Real Sporting de Gijón, Real Racing Club de Santander, Racing Club de Ferrol, Athletic Club de Bilbao, Futbol Club Barcelona (nome catalão) procede do Football Club Barcelona, etc.
Ao contrário: Real Betis Balompié [balompié = fútbol], Albacete Balompié, Real Balompédica Linense, etc.


----------



## okporip

Outsider said:


> _Sporting club_ é o que hoje chamaríamos um clube desportivo em Portugal.



Diria então que, em inglês, _Sporting Club _é linguisticamente mais apropriado do que _Sport Club_? 

Muito interessante o acréscimo de Tombatossals referente aos clubes espanhóis. Nunca imaginei que a expressão "balompié" chegasse a figurar em nomes de clubes. Quanto à denominação _Racing_, que também ocorre no futebol latinoamericano, fico a perguntar-me se se trata de clubes de fato originados em torno de corridas esportivas (de carros, bicicletas, cavalos?) Alguém sabe se a hipótese se aplica aos Racing(s) espanhóis, argentinos, uruguaios?


----------



## Outsider

okporip said:


> Diria então que, em inglês, _Sporting Club _é linguisticamente mais apropriado do que _Sport Club_?


Não me lembro de ter visto antes a expressão _sport club_, o que não quer dizer que não se use... 

Quanto ao uso do gerúndio _sporting_ em vez do substantivo _sport_, penso que é porque o primeiro, sendo uma forma verbal (embora muito peculiar, e em inglês frequentemente tratada como substantivo), tem uma conotação mais activa. Sugere o acto de _practicar_ desporto, e não apenas o conceito de desporto em abstracto. Mas acrescento que aqui estou apenas a adivinhar. O melhor é perguntar noutro fórum. (Não esqueçamos, no nosso entusiasmo, que estamos no fórum de Português-Espanhol.)


----------



## okporip

Outsider said:


> Não me lembro de ter visto antes a expressão _sport club_, o que não quer dizer que não se use...



Dois exemplos de clubes assim denominados estão lá no meu post anterior (e haveria muitos outros a dar!). 



> Não  esqueçamos, no nosso entusiasmo, que estamos no fórum de  Português-Espanhol.


 
Você está coberto de razão... Desculpas a todo, deste entusiasmado amante do futebol.


----------



## Outsider

okporip said:


> Dois exemplos de clubes assim denominados estão lá no meu post anterior (e haveria muitos outros a dar!).


Claro! Peço desculpa pela desatenção.


----------



## vf2000

Caros amigos.
Preciso de ajuda para traduzir ao PT-BR e para o Espanhol a seguinte frase. Tenho problemas com a palavra "desporto", que pode significar tanto "esporte" quanto "atividade física" sem competição. Isso é mesmo verdade? 

_Normalmente, em jogos e desportos alguns jovens observam em vez de participar, MAS  outros, normalmente, participam em vez de observar._


----------



## Aviador

A actividade de competição regulamentada (física ou intelectual) e chamada em Portugal _desporto_ e no Brasil _esporte_ (adaptação do inglês _sport_), contudo, antigamente existia no Brasil a _Confederação Brasileira de Desportos_.
Tanto em Portugal quanto no Brasil _desporto_/_esporte_ significa também _actividade física recreativa_.
Em espanhol, _deporte_ entende-se também como _competición física o intelectual reglamentada_ e como _actividad física recreativa_.
A minha tradução ao espanhol seria:
_Normalmente, en las actividades recreativas y los deportes algunos jóvenes prefieren observar en lugar de participar, sin embargo en otros, participan en vez de observar_.

Saludos.


----------



## vf2000

Algum português poderia por gentileza me confirmar isso?
Agradeço desde já.


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Algum português poderia por gentileza me confirmar isso?
> Agradeço desde já.


 
Nós dizemos, por exemplo, _'praticar desporto'_ no sentido de fazer exercício físico e, muitas vezes, até usamos '_desporto_' no sentido de '_divertimento_', de ocupação do tempo livre e de não profissionalidade (_'pinto por desporto')_. E, claro, designamos por desporto o futebol, o remo, o alpinismo, o automobilismo, etc. Já tenho dúvidas em relação a modalidades predominantemente intelectuais, como o xadrez.


----------

